# New to trapping



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

What do I need to get started? What traps, snares, and other gear do I need to get started and catch some animals?


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

it depends what your trapping?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

First a proclamation. A trap number from the DWR, if born after Dec. 31, 1984 you will need the furharvester eduction course. Most species require a furbearers license. Your equipment is going to depend on what you are trapping.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Mainly beavers, bobcats, and other small animals. I also wanted to look into using snares to catch rabbits and stuff, where is a good place to get snares. I already got a proclamation, and was born before 1984, so all I have to get are my trap number and my license. Thanks for the help.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Beaver you are going to need 330 connibear and a trap setting tool. You will also need some #3 foot traps. Waders and lure. Dont forget to buy some nice knifes. Bobcat I would use snares and can buy them at Montgomery Fur. You will also need an assortment of stretchers. For the other small animals you still need to give more information. Trapping is not something that you buy a few traps and trap everything. There is a lot of money involved to get going. It will also take a lot of time to figure it out. There is more to it than just setting the traps and thinking you will catch a lot. I have been trapping for 30 years and still have trouble with some things. Beaver and muskrat are my specialty and I am still learning. Beaver are a lot of work for very little pay.


----------

